# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF  ATF AutoUpdate v9.83

## gsm_bouali

*ATF v9.83*  *Release Date: May 08, 2013 Firmware Version Required : 10.3.50 
*** Only Available via the AutoUpdate Server ***  1. Lumia WP8 Recovery Flashing Added  Supported Phones:  All Lumia WP8 Phones   This  will allow re-flashing of Lumia Phones which encountered an error   during a previous firmware update (incomplete flashing). This will only   work if BOOT Loaders are still OK.   To perform recovery flashing: 1. Run ATF Software, load the flash WP8 Flash File and click FLASH.
2. Hold VOLUME_DOWN + POWER button until the phone will vibrate.
3. Release VOLUME_DOWN + POWER button then connect USB Cable.
4. Recovery Flashing will start and will Fix Partitions.   2. BB5 Read Firmware Version via Flash Mode  Supported Phones:  All Single-CPU BB5 Phones (RAP3, RAPIDO, RAPUv1, RAPUv2, Broadcom and XG223)  NOT Supported Phones:  All Dual-CPU BB5 Phones (E90, N90, N95, N95-8GB, N73, N80 etc...)   This   will allow you to know the current firmware version inside the phone   just in case the phone is dead. It will also prevent you from   accidentally DOWNGRADING any BB5 Phone. USB and FBUS Connection are both  supported.   To check current firmware version: 1. Click "Buscheck" or "Backup RPL" Button   3. Added Alternative USB Boot Method in Settings   In Settings --> Nokia Settings, check this: 
Use BB5 USB Boot Settings Type 2 (Fixes Booting Problem on some PC)   If you get BB5 Booting Problems stuck at:
"FUR_Control_AddClient_BB5() ASIC_INDEX_CMT (Ready)"  
* Complete Product Listing in Nokia.ini (as of May-08-2013)  
##################################################  ####################################### ATF v9.80 
Release Date: April 30, 2013* *Firmware Version Required : 10.3.50*   *Lumia Windows Phone 8.0 Dead Boot Repair via TP (First In The World!)*  *Supported Phones:*  *Lumia 520T RM-913* *Lumia 520 RM-914* *Lumia 520 RM-915* *Lumia 521 RM-917* *Lumia 620 RM-846* *Lumia 720 RM-885* *Lumia 720T RM-887*  *Supported Partition Repairs:*  *M.B.R. (Master Boot Record)* *G.P.T. (GUID Partition Table)* *SBL1* *SBL2* *SBL3* *UEFI* *RPM* *TZ* *WINSECAPP*  *Custom Read/Write eMMC Blocks also supported. The password is still*  *"password" in HEX format.*  *(Hint: RPL and Simlocks are inside a FAT12 Mountable Partition called DPP)*   *Added Test Point Pictures for 520T, 520, 521, 620, 720 and 720T*     *What's New ?*  ** Lumia Windows Phone 8.0 Dead Boot Repair via TP* ** ATF FiRE Server Capable EXE (Flash Files/Links are still uploading)*   *Bug Fixes:*  ** Fixed Lumia Custom eMMC Read/Write Bug on new Hynix eMMC* ** Fixed SD Card Custom Password Masking*  *Other Stuff*  ** Complete Product Listing in Nokia.ini (as of April-30-2013)*    *For this Update I give Special Thanks To:*  *X-shadow's Wife for editing the Test Point Pictures for the new Lumia Windows 8.0 Phones.*   *Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?*     *__________________________________________________  ________________________*     *Buy only from ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] authorized resellers:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:*
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*)*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكراااااااااا حبيبى ويعطيك العافية متابعة سريعة
مثبت لحين ,,,

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## abo_tamara

شكرا على المتابعه

----------

